# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  جزوه معماري پيشرفته كامپيوتر

## strongxxx

كلي دنبال جزوه معماري پيشرفته كامپيوتر مربوط به دوره كارشناسي ارشد توي نت چرخيديم
ولي هيچي آيدمون نشد  :گریه: هر كدوم از دوستان اطلاعي دارن كمك كنن

----------


## el.karimi.se

سلام دوست خوبم 
فکر میکنم کتابای پوران پژوهش در این زمینه خوب باشن.

----------


## strongxxx

> سلام دوست خوبم 
> فکر میکنم کتابای پوران پژوهش در این زمینه خوب باشن.


مرسي بابت توجه شما  :قلب: 
منظور من معماري كامپيوتر پيشرفته هست كه يكي از دروس دوره كارشناسي ارشد
مهندسي كامپيوتره و بيشتر در مورد پردازش هاي موازي صحبت ميشه
نه كتاب كنكور براي ارشد :گریه:

----------


## SystemAnalyst

دنبال جزوه تو مقطع ارشد مي گردي؟؟؟عزيز کتابش هم گيرت نمياد چي برسه جزوه. در مقطع ارشد بايد به منابع اصلي و مقالات رجوع کني نه جزوه.استاد تو ارشد که جزوه نمي گه.دو کتاب خوب وجود دارد 
Advanced Computer
Architecture and ParallelProcessing
نوشته 
Mostafa Hesham El-RewiniAbd-El-Barr
و ديگري 
 computer architecture quantitive apporoach 
نوشته 
david paterson

----------


## strongxxx

> دنبال جزوه تو مقطع ارشد مي گردي؟؟؟عزيز کتابش هم گيرت نمياد چي برسه جزوه. در مقطع ارشد بايد به منابع اصلي و مقالات رجوع کني نه جزوه.استاد تو ارشد که جزوه نمي گه.دو کتاب خوب وجود دارد 
> 
> Advanced Computer
> Architecture and ParallelProcessing
> نوشته 
> 
> Mostafa Hesham El-RewiniAbd-El-Barr
> و ديگري 
> computer architecture quantitive apporoach 
> ...


کاملا صحیح  می فرمایید ولی بالاخره از منابع مختلف باید بتونی دانش خودتو بالا ببری
بعد از کلی جستجو یک فصل مربوط به معماری کامپیوتر پیشرفته پیدا کردم که در اولین 
فرصت اینجا آپلود میکنم ولی بقیه فصلها در دسترس نبود
اینم که گفتم جزوه برخی دانشگاه ها مصل امیرکبیر و شهید بهشتی چنین جزواتی را
به دانشجویان مجازی خودشون ارائه میدن امیدوارم یکی از این دوستان بزرگواری کنن
و این جزوات را یه جوری به دست بقیه برسونن  :تشویق:

----------


## strongxxx

کتاب 

Advanced Computer
Architecture and ParallelProcessing

به فارسی ترجمه شده ولی توی بازار کمیاب هست  :خیلی عصبانی: ما هم که زبان خارجه
صفر  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## strongxxx

با كلي جستجو يك فصل از مباحث مربوط به معماري كامپيوتر پيشرفته پيدا كردم
فعلا اينو ضميمه ميكنم براي كاربران فصل هاي بعد هم گير بيارم همينجا ميذارم
بررسي اجمالي معماري پروسسورها

----------


## ramsh123

اقا کسی ادامه این جزوه رو نداره

----------


## ramsh123

من نیاز فوری به جزوه معماری پیشرفته دارم

----------


## barg_sar

> من نیاز فوری به جزوه معماری پیشرفته دارم


  منم به جزوه های ارشد برا کامپیوتر نیاز دارم . اگه پیدا کردی واسه منم بفرست . :افسرده: 
ممنون بابت پست قبلی

----------


## najmeh555

مرسی از فایل خوبت اگه درست تموم شده ما رو فراموش نکن بازم جزوه بذار

----------


## safa.net

مرسی از این جزوه

----------


## sahar-sahra

سلام
هیشکی حل تمرینای کتاب معماری پیشرفته* رو نداره؟
اگه شماهم کتاب معماری واسه ارشد می خوایین این کتاب کامل و خوبیه، می تونین زبان اصلی شو تو نت پیدا کنید دانلود کنید، اینقد هست که هاردت پر میشه
ما فعلا گیره حل تمریناش هستیم، ظاهرا هیچکس براش اهمیت نداشته که اینارو حل کنه، لطفا اگه شما هم دنبال حل تمریناش هستین اطلاع بدین، خودمون بشینیم حل کنیم به دوستان هم بدیم وگرنه من تنهایی اصلا حال نمیکنم بشینم تمرین حل کنم


*(معماری کامپیوتر پیشرفته و پردازش موازی ~هشام الروینی، مصطفی عبدالبار، علی ناصری (مترجم)، محمدمهدی نظام)

----------

